# What's the going rate to hang rock?



## Ted White

Curious if rates have moved yet. This figure varies regionally, obviously. Prices used to range from $0.15 to $0.25 a square foot. 

I'm not seeing a lot of movement with labor in two years


----------



## ns005

.15-.17 here. Hasn't changed much


----------



## Ted White

That's what I'm seeing also. Thanks for the verification


----------



## SlimPickins

We're down at least $.04 since 2008, and in some cases even more. We're also expected to hang more difficult stuff at the same rate as gravy.


----------



## Ted White

Hello Slim. Thanks for the info. I sure hope things pick up later this year...


----------



## smisner50s

here in indiana pennsylvania 30 hang and 30 to finish


----------



## Ted White

$0.30? Really. Is that up from last year? Thanks for the feedback


----------



## moore

smisner50s said:


> here in indiana pennsylvania 30 hang and 30 to finish


Do you have a place for me to stay?


----------



## smisner50s

The same


----------



## Ted White

That's one of the higher rates nationally I believe.


----------



## moore

Ted White said:


> That's one of the higher rates nationally I believe.


depends on whats being hung. .0.42 is what it cost me on recent home.
hanging. they were top notch hangers . cut up house. good hangers here stay busy. not that many.


----------



## reesemogan1

smisner 50s the .30 to finish, that doesn't include bead does it?


----------



## smisner50s

nope....im at a 1.20 a linel foot for bead work labor only..


----------



## reesemogan1

About the same in Southern IL. 1.20-1.50, anything over 8 feet closer to 1.50. The hangers are getting .22-.25 for the total board count. Im getting .40-.45 to finish, but we dont charge for the waste, is your .30 for the waste as well? or just the hung rock.


----------



## smisner50s

Sq ft of rock on walls and lid..


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> depends on whats being hung. .0.42 is what it cost me on recent home.
> hanging. they were top notch hangers . cut up house. good hangers here stay busy. not that many.


....I'm moving to where you are.

By the way, where in VA are you? I was born in Newport News, and have a bunch of relatives in Mathews county


----------



## justadrywallguy

ns005 said:


> .15-.17 here. Hasn't changed much


 Get .30 here


----------



## Final touch drywall

I won't say what were getting.Its too crowded here already. & it is down from 3 yrs ago.
Our cost of living is a bit high though so it all evens out


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> ....I'm moving to where you are.
> 
> By the way, where in VA are you? I was born in Newport News, and have a bunch of relatives in Mathews county


Buckingham. I work through out central VA.


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> ....I'm moving to where you are.
> 
> By the way, where in VA are you? I was born in Newport News, and have a bunch of relatives in Mathews county


Hey slim . the loaders from our largest drywall supplier [ Va] told me ,
they were sending loads out to Va beach/ Newport news/Williamsburg every day. commercial / residential . not sure. my guess , commercial.
Richmond is DEAD.. commercial is picking up in Richmond, but homes , not good. even the Mexicans went home.:yes: they were hanging for $5 a board no matter what it was! :furious:.
there are pockets here. we had a good run on the specks, but there dying down now. mostly high end homes.[rich folk / don't need a bank] homes.
I don't turn a g/d thing down . no matter how busy i am. they get tired of waiting I'll jump on it . back and forth/ back and/ forth.... I sat home Oct/Nov/Dec.. my kids were telling me how there was no santa [ 12/10] I told them , they better hope there is a f/n santa. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

lol,moore
maybe Obama does have a plan, crash the economy and the Mexicans will go home:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Hey slim . the loaders from our largest drywall supplier [ Va] told me ,
> they were sending loads out to Va beach/ Newport news/Williamsburg every day. commercial / residential . not sure. my guess , commercial.
> Richmond is DEAD.. commercial is picking up in Richmond, but homes , not good. even the Mexicans went home.:yes: they were hanging for $5 a board no matter what it was! :furious:.
> there are pockets here. we had a good run on the specks, but there dying down now. mostly high end homes.[rich folk / don't need a bank] homes.
> I don't turn a g/d thing down . no matter how busy i am. they get tired of waiting I'll jump on it . back and forth/ back and/ forth.... I sat home Oct/Nov/Dec.. my kids were telling me how there was no santa [ 12/10] I told them , they better hope there is a f/n santa. :yes:


Hmmm....maybe I should be in touch with my extended family down there....things are still at a trickle here, and I'm doing a lot more woodworking than I used to. Not that I mind, but if it takes 10 years to get better at it I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## carpentaper

you've already got the skills slim. most finishing skills are pretty transferable. you also probably know more about painting chemistry than most carpenters(just a guess). most finish carpenters never really have to paint there own work so they leave all this bull$hit for the painters to fix. they need a box of caulk just for a room after some of the guys i work with. right workaholic? M.T.?


----------



## SlimPickins

carpentaper said:


> you've already got the skills slim. most finishing skills are pretty transferable. you also probably know more about painting chemistry than most carpenters(just a guess). most finish carpenters never really have to paint there own work so they leave all this bull$hit for the painters to fix. they need a box of caulk just for a room after some of the guys i work with. right workaholic? M.T.?


I don't have all that much finishing experience, at least as far as wood is concerned. Everything I make for myself just gets some steel-wool/vinegar/rust treatment and then a few coats of linseed oil. I was just frustrated last night, I keep making things that have issues.

I'll explain...I built a bench/table set for a patio yesterday. Primarily just a framing gig, since the units are going to be wrapped with sheet steel and have a concrete top. Benches, no problem. Table: The guy who designed them was an architect, so of course there were limitations on how I could build it, and somehow, there's a kink/bow/tweak that makes it so the legs wont sit flat. It's bugging the heck out of me, because I'm not sure how to fix it without taking it halfway apart again. I just want to be a good carpenter, and I want it to happen right..........now!

I need a finish carpentry apprenticeship:blink:


----------



## ChicagoTaper215

We charge per sheet $20/per sheet hung and taped.


----------



## moore

Ted White said:


> Curious if rates have moved yet. This figure varies regionally, obviously. Prices used to range from $0.15 to $0.25 a square foot.
> 
> I'm not seeing a lot of movement with labor in two years


how many drywall techs are there in Illinois ??


----------



## carpentaper

i'm sure if you posted some pics on here there would be enough guys to help get some good ideas. contractor talks good too. i don't go there though. too big a pool.


----------



## moore

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> We charge per sheet $20/per sheet hung and taped.


strait 8 ?? I hope.


----------



## SlimPickins

carpentaper said:


> i'm sure if you posted some pics on here there would be enough guys to help get some good ideas. contractor talks good too. i don't go there though. too big a pool.


I fixed it:thumbsup:

I'm a perfectionist who can never quite get there:laughing:


----------



## Final touch drywall

We have company's coming from as far as southern New jersey under biding here.The last thing I would do is tell the world wide web what the going rate is in your area.There is companies that flood these forums looking to cut the next guys throat.Just sayin.


----------



## evolve991

2buckcanuck said:


> lol,moore
> maybe Obama does have a plan, crash the economy and the Mexicans will go home:thumbup:


 
Wellll...there ARE fewer here in Maryland lately,or maybe they've just gotten REALLY good at hiding :whistling2: Wait....they were already great at hiding...hmmm nevermind


----------



## evolve991

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> We charge per sheet $20/per sheet hung and taped.


 
Thats a nice price :thumbsup: It seems to be about what the guy we sub from is getting.


----------



## alltex

smisner50s said:


> here in indiana pennsylvania 30 hang and 30 to finish


 Is that with a licence or on payrole ?


----------



## smisner50s

alltex said:


> Is that with a licence or on payrole ?


 I am a licenced contractor...that is what a perticuilar developer is paying for my company to hang and finish...


----------



## betterdrywall

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> We charge per sheet $20/per sheet hung and taped.


 I did not read this entire thread.. just noticed your post. I am charging the same rate as you are. Only problem,,, the guys that come around and work for cheaper . they keep the prices down. and builders love to shop for every penny they can save. anything lower than what I am working for . is a really bad eyesore around these parts. and you cannot charge for any extras ..like high work.. or the builders scream bloody murder.. I'm just taking what I can get. do the best I can .. L3 no cleanup ,,, Had a builder drop me over floors not being scraped.. this was after being told our cost is for what goes on the cieling and walls.. and we are not getting paid for cleanup. The house looked really nice ..should have placed it in writing.. some guys are thick skinned. but he did get us as a reference and he did know what he was getting from the start. If i would have put in extra for cleanup I would not have got the job . It really amazes me how spoiled these builders are. Instead of asking how much for a L4 finish or other quality products they only want the bare minimum.. and I give it too them.. Just a decent construction grade finish. 
that's why it makes me wonder.. when I see guys posting about using new products that are expensive to use.. I don't put on any Hot mud materials or fancy flex tapes without charging more for it.


----------



## evolve991

Funny how GCs don't allow "extras" like high pay,etc but believe they can ADD extras for free like change orders,rooms that weren't to be hung yet now are,etc etc etc. Don't you love when you price a job and when you go back to hang it there are now arches in every opening,windows/doors wrap or there are more rooms than when you bid it?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

*Productivity*

$/SF = $/HR x HRS/SF produced. What's the going rate? What's the rate of productivity? What is being produced in 8 hours and/or 480 minutes and/or 28,800 seconds a day? What are the producers producing and what are the looters and moochers giving for what they take from those producers?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

*Know your market and do the math*

Production for drywall is based on 1000 SF per man day and/or (.008 HRS/SF)
$/SF = $/HR x HRS/UNIT produced hang or finish

Ideal Philadelphia Union Contract Rate
$93.75/HR x .008 HRS/SF = $0.75/SF

Wages account for 40% of the labor rate
$93.75/HR x .40 = $37.50/HR x .008 HRS/SF = *$0.30/SF*

Ideal Philadelphia Open Shop Contract Rate
$56.25/HR x .008 HRS/SF = $0.45/SF 

Wages account for 40% of the labor rate
$56.25/HR x .40 = $22.50/HR x .008 HRS/SF = *$0.18/SF*

I look forward to your questions and comments.

Skillfully and Professionally
Yours in a Workmanlike Manner,

Field General


----------



## ChicagoTaper215

2buckcanuck said:


> lol,moore
> maybe Obama does have a plan, crash the economy and the Mexicans will go home:thumbup:


Yea and all those polish, Irish, Europe, etc guys too!:thumbup:. Too many of European guys out here in Chicago dropping at $4 a sheet to rock and $6 finish. I'm Mexican American but why all the tish talking? At least were out working and not looking for handouts by the expressway asking for change like all these black and white dudes. Have some respect.


----------



## moore

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> Yea and all those polish, Irish, Europe, etc guys too!:thumbup:. Too many of European guys out here in Chicago dropping at $4 a sheet to rock and $6 finish. I'm Mexican American but why all the tish talking? At least were out working and not looking for handouts by the expressway asking for change like all these black and white dudes. Have some respect.


$10 a board hang/finish??????


----------



## moore

field general said:


> production for drywall is based on 1000 sf per man day and/or (.008 hrs/sf)
> $/sf = $/hr x hrs/unit produced hang or finish
> 
> ideal philadelphia union contract rate
> $93.75/hr x .008 hrs/sf = $0.75/sf
> 
> wages account for 40% of the labor rate
> $93.75/hr x .40 = $37.50/hr x .008 hrs/sf = *$0.30/sf*
> 
> ideal philadelphia open shop contract rate
> $56.25/hr x .008 hrs/sf = $0.45/sf
> 
> wages account for 40% of the labor rate
> $56.25/hr x .40 = $22.50/hr x .008 hrs/sf = *$0.18/sf*
> 
> i look forward to your questions and comments.
> 
> Skillfully and professionally
> yours in a workmanlike manner,
> 
> field general


not in the real world , sam.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> Yea and all those polish, Irish, Europe, etc guys too!:thumbup:. Too many of European guys out here in Chicago dropping at $4 a sheet to rock and $6 finish. I'm Mexican American but why all the tish talking? At least were out working and not looking for handouts by the expressway asking for change like all these black and white dudes. Have some respect.


There's a big difference between working and making a living:whistling2:

Maybe these black and white guys are smarter than you. If their working less and making more than you by begging, then who's making a better living. Why work for the sake of working, whats the bragging rights in that???

If you have read anyone's post on here, it's the ILLEGAL ones people are b1tching about. So who is the biggest demographic in America that are illegal right now,,,,need I answer that??????

Odd I get convicted of tish talking or I guess you meant trash talking. No one will believe this story now but........

Today, a Mexican entered the house we were working on asking for work. He said he was from the Colorado area in the states, said he was working for $4 to hang and $6 to tape. He even picked up the roller and flusher well talking to show he could work,,,,,and the boy could move.But as I questioned him about Colorado,,,,,,mentioned DWT etc and how somethings were bad down there in the states,,,he suddenly pulled out his S.I.N. card to prove he was LEGAL..........I helped him:yes:. I gave him the names of four companies to go check out, and since he had no machines, I recommended one company in particular, where they would lend him tools......then I come home and read this sh1t ......strange world we live in.

So apparently you have now trashed talked blacks, whites, Europeans,polish and Irish people because your better than them, cause you have a job that pays craap !!!!!!........WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

*Pride*



2buckcanuck said:


> There's a big difference between working and making a living
> 
> Maybe these black and white guys are smarter than you. If their working less and making more than you by begging, then who's making a better living. Why work for the sake of working, whats the bragging rights in that???
> 
> If you have read anyone's post on here, it's the ILLEGAL ones people are b1tching about. So who is the biggest demographic in America that are illegal right now,,,,need I answer that??????
> 
> Odd I get convicted of tish talking or I guess you meant trash talking. No one will believe this story now but........
> 
> Today, a Mexican entered the house we were working on asking for work. He said he was from the Colorado area in the states, said he was working for $4 to hang and $6 to tape. He even picked up the roller and flusher well talking to show he could work,,,,,and the boy could move.But as I questioned him about Colorado,,,,,,mentioned DWT etc and how somethings were bad down there in the states,,,he suddenly pulled out his S.I.N. card to prove he was LEGAL..........I helped him. I gave him the names of four companies to go check out, and since he had no machines, I recommended one company in particular, where they would lend him tools......then I come home and read this sh1t ......strange world we live in.
> 
> So apparently you have now trashed talked blacks, whites, Europeans,polish and Irish people because your better than them, cause you have a job that pays craap !!!!!!........WOW:thumbsup:


You may have hurt some pride. No matter what you may call youreself or your business we all offer a service and that is DRYWALL.If smeone can do it cheaper and better than you better refine yous skills. Not saying anything but that:yes:this is a busiiness just like a nything else.O sub out 90%of my hanging to 1 crew. They are all Mexican American .I cant seem to find any decent hangers that are whiteboys not sayin they dont exist just not any that work as hard as me. I am I White Boy from Idaho that does not have any problem hiring a Hanging Crew that wants to work ...Just cant pay 12.00 dollars a sheet to hang ..not today For every "CHEAP LABOR" guy there is a lazy guy to blame!:furious:


----------



## evolve991

I agree it's tough to find young white guys who are willing to work hard. That does not condemn ALL whites to laziness any more than some black dope dealers mean ALL blacks deal or that since alot of Mexicans are illegal that ALL are. For my part in this when I complain about ILLEGALS I don't mean just Mexicans,although the majority of illegals are Mexican, I also mean every other South or Central American,Cuban,Russian,Czech,Middle Eastern,African,Aussie,Canadian or whatever other nationality there may be...I mean the ones who skate on taxes,the ones who ignore our laws,the ones who drive without a license,operate a business without insurance,etc etc etc. Y'know....In Our Country Without Credentials...like the old Italian slur: ***-With Out Papers. As for racism or prejudice I tend to hate more on my own color than any other because they give ME a bad rap and as far as other ethnicities go I really don't care where you're from,what you speak-so long as I can communicate,what color your skin is or what flag you fly...just don't trash the Stars and Stripes while you're here...I happen to throw work to my jobsite bud Renolfo quite often and assure the customer that he is LEGAL and very good at what he does,I don't take a cut from him either it's a mutual respect thing since he has referred me before too. I am just sick to death of the generalization and persecution of whites just because some palefaced jerks bought slaves or exploited illegal immigrants. My background is Italian and Irish both of whose past was similar to the Mexicans treatment and American Indian who were screwed by the English and French just like Hispanics were by Spain. I consider myself AMERICAN not _fill in the blank_/American and I welcome anyone who comes here and pays the same dues as all of us government owned grunts. I hold a grudge against any who come here and walk all over our nation no matter where they're from.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> You may have hurt some pride. No matter what you may call youreself or your business we all offer a service and that is DRYWALL.If smeone can do it cheaper and better than you better refine yous skills. Not saying anything but that:yes:this is a busiiness just like a nything else.O sub out 90%of my hanging to 1 crew. They are all Mexican American .I cant seem to find any decent hangers that are whiteboys not sayin they dont exist just not any that work as hard as me. I am I White Boy from Idaho that does not have any problem hiring a Hanging Crew that wants to work ...Just cant pay 12.00 dollars a sheet to hang ..not today For every "CHEAP LABOR" guy there is a lazy guy to blame!:furious:


I can't make heads or tails on what your saying to me, are you saying I'm a lazy white boy who should change the way I"m doing things. explain better plz


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> I can't make heads or tails on what your saying to me, are you saying I'm a lazy white boy who should change the way I"m doing things. explain better plz


Was saying you may have hurt someones pride.II have had to refine my skills to say the least to keep competitive in todays market.More communicating ,bidding,working weekends,nights,out of area,. I still have to pay my bills and Drywall is all I know.Was not at all knocking you or calling lazy just saying Drywall is a tough job and it is a job that requires too many skills to list. P.S. the hangers I use all pay taxes,comp.,ins .housepayments,etc. All my taping crew are whiteboys


----------



## moore

I sub my hanging to a d/c friend of mine[white] top notch hanging, but when he's tied up. I have to find someone else. there's a father/son team who
waste more rock than they hang. g/c s HATE them. there's the take a pot 
break every hour on the hour , 30 boards a day crew. There's the steal everything that's not nailed down crew. all white! when i can't get my d/c friend to help me out . I use a south American crew. the boss has been here for 20 years. his help are also legal . They do good work. honest men.
me do,, me do,,and they do, everything i ask them to do , and how i want them to do it. I pay them the same as i pay my d/c friend, less the comp.
they hang [ 3 men] 150 sheets a day. again there good, but not the best.
It's just hard to find a white/black/purple honest hanger here... 
OH, these S/A s have a van full of every hanging tool known to man. never once have i had to loan any of my own to them. I've always said Ill never do it unless i had to,,, well I HAD TO.:whistling2:


----------



## alltex

After 35 years ,i think its time for me to quit .I just don,t want to work for less than i got 30 years ago. Let the mexican americans do it and while i suck the goverment tit . Oh but wait ,they probobly work cash and don,t pay taxes.Who will support me??Who ever is paying $10 a sheet is the dumb ass as far as i,m concerned, and i bet they screw everyone they work for too.


----------



## chris

alltex said:


> After 35 years ,i think its time for me to quit .I just don,t want to work for less than i got 30 years ago. Let the mexican americans do it and while i suck the goverment tit . Oh but wait ,they probobly work cash and don,t pay taxes.Who will support me??Who ever is paying $10 a sheet is the dumb ass as far as i,m concerned, and i bet they screw everyone they work for too.


 Are you still working in the field?35 yrs sounds long enough,.In order for me to keep up I have to hire good men. The guys that work for me all pay taxes,housepmt,car pmts. ins,comp,etc.etc.We all have had to lower prices because of econ. 3yrs ago is GONE,now builders and homeowners think it is a game on how cheap they can do it for.Really who is to blame??


----------



## chris

*.30 to hang*

that is pretty darn good for hanging almost 15$ a sheet to hang :blink::blinknly time I charge 15$ per sheet to hang{labr only}is scaffold work. If I tried to charge .30 to [hang only] on anything under 12' I woould not be in business. Good job on keeping prices up in ur neck of the woods:thumbsup:


----------



## super rocker

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> We charge per sheet $20/per sheet hung and taped.


 We charge $30 per sheet hang/tape. Labor only.


----------



## moore

super rocker said:


> We charge $30 per sheet hang/tape. Labor only.


For what kind of work? Yes I can get close to that here depending on what It is. If you can get that price for EVERY job,,, Than you are truly the super rocker. No joke,, good for you man.. Stick to your guns. Iwish the rest of them would.


----------



## super rocker

That is where I start. Goofy crap is extra. I refuse to reduce my price and subsequently don't have much work, but I will NEVER work for amateur prices. I value my reputation too much to stoop to 1980's wages.


----------



## moore

Hey ! I'm fighting jimmy carter prices here. $14 per sheet for anything!
I've seen the work. It's CRAP! My g/s stay with me [ thank god] They know.


----------



## Kiwiman

super rocker said:


> That is where I start. Goofy crap is extra. I refuse to reduce my price and subsequently don't have much work, but I will NEVER work for amateur prices. I value my reputation too much to stoop to 1980's wages.


Well said, the day I lower my prices is the day I quit and work for wages. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman

*Whoa.....*

Wait a minute...

1978 my dad was paying me $ .05 sq/ft to hang and wanting 2000 feet a day, straight 8 foot lids with closets, kitchen, soffits etc.

Then if I left some cracks or missed a box, I felt so guilty I'd come back and hand tape them before the real tapers came in.

....I think I was getting screwed. 

_(...he said with great sarcasm...)_


----------



## 2buckcanuck

rhardman said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> 1978 my dad was paying me $ .05 sq/ft to hang and wanting 2000 feet a day, straight 8 foot lids with closets, kitchen, soffits etc.
> 
> Then if I left some cracks or missed a box, I felt so guilty I'd come back and hand tape them before the real tapers came in.
> 
> ....I think I was getting screwed.
> 
> _(...he said with great sarcasm...)_


Holy, 1978 , you must be really old, even older than silverstilts:whistling2:

.....Did you have to walk uphill both ways to work too??? hmmm....


----------



## moore

rhardman said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> 1978 my dad was paying me $ .05 sq/ft to hang and wanting 2000 feet a day, straight 8 foot lids with closets, kitchen, soffits etc.
> 
> Then if I left some cracks or missed a box, I felt so guilty I'd come back and hand tape them before the real tapers came in.
> 
> ....I think I was getting screwed.
> 
> _(...he said with great sarcasm...)_


Hand tapers are real tapers ! I was trying to pass the 5th grade in 78.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Hand tapers are real tapers ! I was trying to pass the 5th grade in 78.


Don't all you hand tapers use that mesh stuff:whistling2:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't all you hand tapers use that mesh stuff:whistling2:


Not this one:whistling2:


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, 1978 , you must be really old, even older than silverstilts:whistling2:
> 
> .....Did you have to walk uphill both ways to work too??? hmmm....



And in the snow?


----------



## rhardman

The_Texture_Guy said:


> And in the snow?


That wasn't so bad until I broke my ankles and then had to crawl... And then I learned to enjoy the pain! :thumbsup: ...until the pants wore away, then my knees, and after that, all I had to crawl on were cold bloody stumps... 

But I didn't complain! 

:blink:


----------



## GMI304

.16 on walls and .28 on ceilings for commercial in TX. Thats if you can get alot of SF to run with.


----------



## SFI

About .50 hung and taped but that's 8' ceilings so its ok here


----------



## Muddy Perfection

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> We charge per sheet $20/per sheet hung and taped.


About 6 years ago a 20 year vet told me that was what he charged. He still charges that today.:thumbup:


----------



## moore

Muddy Perfection said:


> About 6 years ago a 20 year vet told me that was what he charged. He still charges that today.:thumbup:


I love It . Lets drop the price so that were just working to work. low ballers here [straight 8 /1 vault ] $14 per sheet. [children on a playground] F/EM!
There dropping from out of the sky here. tract houses .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Currently paying .1458 to hang and .1666 to finish in Harrisburg Pa.
(Notice all the 6's)


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

i think currently tract houses in florida are asking $12 to hang finish and spray. thats about .08. please note, our cost of living in florida is substantially high. not near as california but still.... this is why i entered the remodel business. i go out and find the clients that want to pay for quality.


----------



## moore

The_Texture_Guy said:


> i think currently tract houses in florida are asking $12 to hang finish and spray. thats about .08. please note, our cost of living in florida is substantially high. not near as california but still.... this is why i entered the remodel business. i go out and find the clients that want to pay for quality.


$12 Hang -tape- then spray ,,,,I hope even then ,,that's $4 per sheet 
for finishing,,,,:surrender:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

*Time*



Ted White said:


> Curious if rates have moved yet. This figure varies regionally, obviously. Prices used to range from $0.15 to $0.25 a square foot.
> 
> I'm not seeing a lot of movement with labor in two years


I'm interested in what everyone here thinks is driving price/unit? 

Consider *$0.30/SF* to hang or finish divided by *.008 HRS/SF* (1000 SF per day inplace productivity, includes all the tangible and intagible variables) of hanging or finishing produced = *$37.50/HR* to hang or finish. What is everyone's expectation of return on invested time, efforts and money?

What markets are you servicing? Residential ... Commercial ... High Rise ... Renovations, etc.?

What is everyone doing (trying new means and methods) to address the $/SF challenges experienced?


----------



## chris

.35 for taping plus 10.00 per stick material included. Hanging ranges from .15 /.25 no material. same as always.That is as low as we go when subbing from bigger DWC.Otherwise we shoot for a buck or better ...some guys are down in the seventys and supplying. Hard to go that low:blink:Low 90's is as low as we can go.


----------



## Brian S

rhardman said:


> That wasn't so bad until I broke my ankles and then had to crawl... And then I learned to enjoy the pain! :thumbsup: ...until the pants wore away, then my knees, and after that, all I had to crawl on were cold bloody stumps...
> 
> But I didn't complain!
> 
> :blink:


A twist on Monty Python


----------



## moore

Straight 8 one vault tract house $8 per sheet ,,with comp. 4x12s


----------



## chris

moore said:


> Straight 8 one vault tract house $8 per sheet ,,with comp. 4x12s


 hang? tape? any supplying:blink:Thats got to be taping only no supply...right? Seems a lil low


----------



## moore

chris said:


> hang? tape? any supplying:blink:Thats got to be taping only no supply...right? Seems a lil low


hanging. labor only chris. I don't supply materials .


----------



## chris

my bad... should have read thread title. 16 cents aint bad for hanging


----------



## SD Best

moore said:


> Do you have a place for me to stay?



That's funny. Going rate for hanging is 20-25 here. Lately I have been subbing for 18 cents plus fasteners.


----------



## SD Best

Field General said:


> I'm interested in what everyone here thinks is driving price/unit?
> 
> Consider *$0.30/SF* to hang or finish divided by *.008 HRS/SF* (1000 SF per day inplace productivity, includes all the tangible and intagible variables) of hanging or finishing produced = *$37.50/HR* to hang or finish. What is everyone's expectation of return on invested time, efforts and money?
> 
> What markets are you servicing? Residential ... Commercial ... High Rise ... Renovations, etc.?
> 
> What is everyone doing (trying new means and methods) to address the $/SF challenges experienced?


I typically get between 40 and 110 sheets in an 8 hour day at .18 with a good partner.
as for experience/sf, im sure the experienced rockers look less experie.fed when worki.g by the foot for they generally don't spend time focused on small things that would save tapers twice that long.

I hope to make minimum of $150 every day and sometimes much more but I DO live in south dakota and that small money takes me a lot further than some states.


----------

